# نصب مضخات مساعده عموديةVertical Booster Pumps



## ابو امنه (14 مارس 2007)

ارجو مساعدتي حول مشروع استبدال مضخات عمودية Vertical Pumps باخرى جيدة وما الفرق في الأستخدام بين المضخات الأفقية والمضخات العمودية Horizontal Pumps . ارجو اسعافي بما يمكن من البحوث او الشاريع الخاصة بهذا الصدد . وجزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## طلال الكلداني (23 مارس 2007)

اخي العزيز ابو امنه باسلوب مبسط وغير معقد تستخدم المضخات العمودية في الاستخدامات ذات الحاجة الى هيد ماء (h) عالي وتصريف قليل (Q) اما المضخات الافقية فهي عكس ذلك . عذرا لاتتوفر لدي البحوث حول الموضوع 0


----------



## ايهاب حسن (24 مارس 2007)

الاخ العزيز 
الموضوع مرتبط بمنسوب السحب للطلمبة 
اذا كان مستوى السحب اعلى من مستوى الطلمبات يفضل الطلمبات الافقية والعكس صحيح وساحاول امدادكم بجموعة كتب قيمة عن الطلمبات ان شاء الله


----------



## عثمان الخطيب (25 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
المضخات العمودية تستخدم لرفع الماء من الآبار في باطن الارض أو من الخزانات التي عمقها يتجاوز العشرة أمتار 0
اما المضخات الافقية فتستخدم لرفع الماء من مستوى منخفض و بسيط ( دون العشرة أمتار ) الى مستويات عالية و هذا يتعلق باستطاعة المضخة المستخدمة 
و بشكل عام تتحدد مواصفات المضخة و نوعيتها بمكان الاستخدام و العمل المطلوب أداؤه


----------



## العرندس (26 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ماذكره الاخوان الاعضاء .. هو من اهم السمات الفارقة بين المضخات العمودية والأفقية .. 

بالنسبة للكتب .. والمواقع .. 

استخدم خاصية البحث في القسم وستجد .. الكثير الكثير من المواضيع .. المتعلقة بالمضخات 

كما ستجد أيضا الكتاب الشهير .. Pump HandBook مرفوع على خادم الموقع .. في مكتبة القسم .. 

لكم مني أطيب المنى والسلام عليكم


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شــــــــكـــــــــراً جـزيــــــــــلاً


----------



## سره (26 نوفمبر 2007)

my brother :
we have two types of systems , one of them is flooded system where the pump level is below of the supply level , in such system we used centrifugal pump,but other than this, where pump level is above of the supply level we used vertical turbine pump.​


----------



## salt (26 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز 
ما ذكرة الاخوة وضعية المضخة تعتمد على مستوى السحب اقل من مستوى المضخة نستخدم العمودية واعلى من مستوى المضخة نستخدم الافقية ولكن غير مرتبطة بكمية السحب كما ذكر فيمكن لمضخة عمودية تصريف 6000 متر مكعب /ساعة وعلو اكبر من 20 متر 
وضعية المضخة مرتبطة بضغط السحب عندما يكون ضغط السحب اقل من الضغط الجوى تستخدم العمودية لتفادى التكهف الذى قد يحدث 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## ابو امنه (3 ديسمبر 2007)

اخواني الأعزاء 
انا شاكر جدا لهذه الجهود والمعلومات المفيده و بارك الله في جهودكم والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محمد الشجيري (16 مارس 2008)

الشكر الجزيل ونرجو المزيد من ذوي الحبره والاختصاص


----------



## عثمان الخطيب (6 يوليو 2009)

أخي العزيز 
المضخات العامودية و بشكل عام تستعمل لسحب المياه من الآبار أي من أعماق تزيد على عشرة أمتار و تأخذ الحركة عن طريق محرك يوضع على فتحة البئر و تستخدم المضخات العمودية عندما لا يكون هناك مصدر للطاقة الكهربائية قريب من البئر .
يمكن استخدام المضخات الغاطسة لتأدية نفس عمل المضخات العمودية و لكن القدرة المحركة هي محرك كهربائي بدل المحرك الميكانيكي . 
أما المضخات الأفقية فتستخدم عندما تكون المياه سطحية أي ليست على أعماق تزيد على ثمانية أمتار كون سحبها و مردودها بعد ذلك غير اقتصادي و ممكن ألا تعمل .


----------



## sgmah1985 (14 أغسطس 2009)

................ full thanks for all


----------



## محمدنارين (14 أغسطس 2009)

*المضخات العمودية*

اخي العزيز ابو امنة بالنسبة للمضخات العمودية فانها تستخدم في محطات السحب الواطئ low lift station حيث ان عمود الماء head لا يتجاوز 20م اما المضخات الافقية فانها تستخدم في محطات الدفع high lift station حيث ان ال head لا يقل عن 40 م.................. مهندس محمد نارين الدليمي


----------



## ابو زينب المهندس (15 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ان ارتفاع عمود السائل(head) وكذلك التصريف(discharge) لا علاقة له بالمضخة العموديه والافقية فذلك يحددها تصميم المضخة 
اما استخدام المضخة العمودية فبالاضافة الى ما تقدم فان الحيز الموجود ايضا يؤخذ بنظر الاعتبار فالمضخة العمودية لاتشغيل حيز في الارض وانما في الفضاء


----------



## نزهان (31 أغسطس 2009)

*العراق*

كما قال بعض الاخوان ان نوعية المضخة يحددها نوع الاستخدام والحيز السائل المراد دفعه فأذا كان منسوب السائل اوطأ من منسوب المضخة يمكن استعمال المضخة العمودية او الغاطسة اما المضخة الافقية فاحد متطلباتها ان تكون الفرق قليل بينها وبين مستوى السائل او تستعمل في اغلب الاحيان لتقوية شبكات ضخ ماء الشرب ان هذه المضخة تحتاج الى حيز اكبر وذلك لعزل الموتور الكهربائي عن المضخة 

المضخة الغاطسة تحتاج الى عزل كهربائي جيد للموتور لان الموتور والمضخة جزء واحد وكلاهما سيكون غاطسا في السائل وتتميز هذه المضخة بسهولة نصبها ونقلها وخاصة في عملية نزح المياه من الابار والاسس الكبيرة للمباني


----------



## ibrahims990 (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
بكل امتنان اشكر جهودكم وبصراحة هذا منتدى ولا اروع منه
ابراهيم العراقي


----------

